# Constant high nitrates.



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I always test my water twice a week and do water changes twice a week. Usually 50% WC. I've noticed that my ammonia and nitrites stay at 0 but my nitrates are always over 80ppm. When doing a change I test the water and they are down to about 40ppm. In a couple of days they are back to where they started. I only feed what my fish can eat in about 1min and feed once a day. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do three water changes in the next three days to get to 10ppm. Then do 50% to 75% weekly to maintain between 10ppm and 20ppm. Feed what they can eat in 30 seconds.

5


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Do three water changes in the next three days to get to 10ppm. Then do 50% to 75% weekly to maintain between 10ppm and 20ppm. Feed what they can eat in 30 seconds.
> 
> 5


I just did a 50% change tonight already. The next two days how much should I change out? Not sure what is causing it to stay so high though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

50% daily until you are at 10ppm.

As long as it is 50% less with every water change, the nitrate comes from fish waste and excess food.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check your tap water and test for nitrate!


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Might also consider a bigger tank, fewer fish, some floating plants, or a sump that removes nitrates with an algae scrubber or mattenfilter.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> Might also consider a bigger tank, fewer fish, some floating plants, or a sump that removes nitrates with an algae scrubber or mattenfilter.


Compared to what others post, I thought I was fairly understocked lol I do have some hortwort in there. Financially wise right now a bigger tank is not feasible right now. I did test my tap water and 0 nitrates.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

What do you feed them? If you are feeding them something high protein/calories it might make more nitrates. You might try feeding them some blanched zucchini sometimes instead of flake food.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> What do you feed them? If you are feeding them something high protein/calories it might make more nitrates. You might try feeding them some blanched zucchini sometimes instead of flake food.


I feed NLS cichlid formula and tetra color tropical granules sometimes I feed them flakes. I'll mix it up sometimes and feed the floating pellets instead of the granules. I tried to just do NLS and some didn't eat it. Maybe it was too small for them.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Food like that is very dense and a little goes a long way. I'd try some veggies and maybe some spirulina flakes. Most of them are vegetarians in the wild. I also give koi pond food sometimes. It's cheap and it is mostly vegetable matter.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> Food like that is very dense and a little goes a long way. I'd try some veggies and maybe some spirulina flakes. Most of them are vegetarians in the wild. I also give koi pond food sometimes. It's cheap and it is mostly vegetable matter.


Thank you. I'll try that. I do only feed them small amounts. I tried to give them deshelled peas but they didn't like it.


----------

